# Lewis Tree quality company?



## Wiredp

I currently live in Western Mass and am laid off from the tree company I was working for. I now work a low paying and crappy fill in job, but I see that Lewis Tree is hiring up near the NH border above Boston. I have seen a lot of their trucks lately as they have been out here for the storm clean up and it has put it in my head. What kind of reputation do they have and is it worth my time to apply? I am not married, but do live with a serious girlfriend of almost 5 years so I don't want to move away from her for a company that is going to treat me like :spam: I have some experience as a groundman, but not a whole lot. I would like to work for a company that will teach me all the skills I need to be a great groundman, but will allow me to grow beyond if I show that I am capable. If anyone can provide guidance, I would appreciate it.

Pete


----------



## woodville

If I were you I would take the job.From what I know It's a basic line trimmer operation with occasional large tree removal strictly municipality around here.Even though the ice storm caused devastation around here these guys have full time work year round.Guys I spoke with would like more pay and hours but who doesn't?I do not think you will learn much more than ehap and line clearance but you might pay rent this winter.Not sure if any offices are around you but I seems like most guys travel a bit.I hate to say it but if you are serious about a career in arboriculture most of the big guys are the way to go for the first few years.You might want to check out Bartlett in Worcester maybe Auburn I forgot.Anyway I know thay are bringing in out of state guys for clean up so thay might be hiring local as well.


----------



## tomtrees58

lewis tree is excelant i no the owner tom trees


----------



## jonseredbred

You know the owner?


----------



## lxt

tomtrees58 said:


> lewis tree is excelant i no the owner tom trees




Really?....... well #1 its an employee owned company, as far as how they are to work for, Not Bad...just dont get hurt they will really screw ya then!

I know most of the big shots as they use to work out of the same local as me, a bunch of lazy get out of work types who would hide behind the union when they got busted!

now they`re GF`s & regional managers that scream production! so be warned!


LXT.............


----------



## tomtrees58

jonsered bred said:


> You know the owner?



yes i do he is retired from day to day but still there i have his cell in my phone so yes i do tom trees


----------



## Wiredp

*Status Report*

Well, I applied tonight so we will see what comes of that. I have been applying for any kind of tree work in either my area or the Boston area. My girlfriend says that she doesn't want to quit her job until this fall, but I know I could talk her into moving to Boston because she has always wanted to live there. I wish this was a better time of year for a job search, but at the moment I am doing overnights at Wal-mart for 9.20 an hour It is only a temporary position although I have no doubt it will flourish into full time after the first of the year. I don't mind it other than the pay, but would rather be learning more about tree work which is why I am always on here. Thanks for all your comments as I do like to get a feeling about a company before I apply, especially one that large. I also sent my resume to D&B tree in Quincy and C&C Maltby tree in Stoughton. I have applied for a few other things, but I will keep my eyes out.

Pete


----------



## tree MDS

Wiredp said:


> Well, I applied tonight so we will see what comes of that. I have been applying for any kind of tree work in either my area or the Boston area. My girlfriend says that she doesn't want to quit her job until this fall, but I know I could talk her into moving to Boston because she has always wanted to live there. I wish this was a better time of year for a job search, but at the moment I am doing overnights at Wal-mart for 9.20 an hour It is only a temporary position although I have no doubt it will flourish into full time after the first of the year. I don't mind it other than the pay, but would rather be learning more about tree work which is why I am always on here. Thanks for all your comments as I do like to get a feeling about a company before I apply, especially one that large. I also sent my resume to D&B tree in Quincy and C&C Maltby tree in Stoughton. I have applied for a few other things, but I will keep my eyes out.
> 
> Pete


I would try to stay away from line trimming companies if you want to learn more about treework. Maltby, now there is a company you should try for, I think I've seen them featured in TCIA a while back. 
But if Lewis is gonna hire you try that first sinse it is winter - at least its treework. Its nothing personal against line trimming, its just that you could work there for years and still not learn squat. Residential is the way to go, as long as its a decent company, it doesnt have to be huge and have a crane and all that - just a skilled progressive climber thats safety orientated and will give you a chance to learn. This is what you want.
The losers I hire at least have the oppertunity to learn alot every single day, they just have mostly been losers so far is all. You can work at lewis for years and still never learn something as simple as how to tie a portawrap onto the base of a tree - my losers learn this stuff right off. Do you see what I'm saying?
Anyways, good luck man!


----------



## (WLL)

*take the job!!*

if you dont like it than dont work there


----------



## tree MDS

Use em to get through winter, then go do residential and see what real treework is about. Thats what I would do anyway.


----------



## (WLL)

hope u know spanish


----------



## mckeetree

(WLL) said:


> hope u know spanish



Ha! Man you got that right.


----------



## Wiredp

*Groundman needed in the Boston area anywhere??*

I honestly don't know Spanish although I did learn it for a few years in high school. I had the same experience with Portuguese. I learn them and can't retain anything. I am not really a language person. 

I found on another site a member that discouraged someone moving to Massachusetts from working for the D&B company listed above, but they did not say way. I did apply, but am now wondering what the problem is with that company so again I ask if anyone has heard anything. I do appreciate all the suggestions and comments. I will continue my search for a tree company that needs a good groundman in the Boston area.


----------



## fedots

*Work on your CDL*

The possibility to get hired will more than double if you show them you are working on a CDL even if it is the written part to get your permit. Commercieal Drivers License, Class B.


----------



## Rookie1

tomtrees58 said:


> lewis tree is excelant i no the owner tom trees



Im in Cleveland Ohio and have been seeing Lewis trucks around lately. Is it the same company? If so they must be pretty big.


----------



## Wiredp

Thank you for that suggestion. I have been researching it and will probably give that a try. I still need to look into cost, but the Mass rmv website seems to have all the information I will need to pass the tests. Which endorsements would I need for treework? I know air brakes, but is that all??? That would actually be great because I could get the written portion done during the winter when I have daytimes free.


----------



## Wiredp

I believe they are a pretty big company although I do not believe they are nationwide. They were started in New York and have expanded from there. I do not know where their territory ends although you have piqued my interest to find out.


----------



## tomtrees58

Rookie1 said:


> Im in Cleveland Ohio and have been seeing Lewis trucks around lately. Is it the same company? If so they must be pretty big.



yes lewis has 4500 employs is all over i am waiting for a forms man job in st pete fla my sons take over my tree service here on L I tom trees


----------



## Wiredp

I am glad to see it is getting passed down. You guys and gals seem to be breeding the next generation of arborists.


----------



## mckeetree

tomtrees58 said:


> yes lewis has 4500 employs is all over i am waiting for a forms man job in st pete fla my sons take over my tree service here on L I tom trees



You also do concrete work huh? Amazing.


----------



## (WLL)

Wiredp said:


> I am glad to see it is getting passed down. You guys and gals seem to be breeding the next generation of arborists.


 start em younghttp://arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=84570&stc=1&d=1229887253


----------



## lxt

Lewis Tree also Lewis/Monroe tree service was on the brink of bankruptcy & going under, well.... a Pittsburgh Union with some 3rd party intervention(illegal I hear) helps get them financed and acquire some line work.

Why? well... union was given an altamatum to sell off their benefits, I say union President got himself a little kickback...but never the less many being scared of losing their jobs & just wanting to make retirement "stupidly" vote in this contract, thought was if the union helped Lewis then Lewis would help the Union and business as usual!

Backfire, well...Lewis started to grow & certain Union members saw an opportunity to jump into management & did.......guess what? it started with 1 lazy backstabbing worthless union man, he hires family members & promotes them along with friends freom the field.....who couldnt operate a rake & broom let alone climb....but the union stood up for these bums & NOW... they`re sticking to the bargaining unit......HARD!

Lewis use to have a garbage service in the Buffalo/Syracuse area, they had a florida based company purchase a controlling amount of stock back in the late 90`s........now they`re employee owned.......I worked for them! They are basically a scab company with insider info underbidding the competition to grow larger!

Work for em but beware! they are IMO worst than green & Yellow & big orange!


LXT..............


----------



## lxt

Tomtrees, if you truly know the retired owner....I would love to let him know of the worthless employees running his company giving it a bad name! If he has any pride or care? tell him to PM me or you PM me with his name & number. He probably wanted better for his company than what it is growing into!!


LXT............


----------



## JeffL

Wired, if it was springtime I'd tell you to give us a shot down in Northampton, but I dont foresee us doing any hiring for the next 2-3 months. Wish I could help bud. Not sure where in the Berkshires you're from, but we do quite a bit of work up in Dalton for Crane & Co paper company, maybe you've seen us around. Green trucks, yellow lettering, C.L. Frank & Co.


----------



## Wiredp

I believe that I have seen your trucks. I live in Pittsfield near the rotary. I am sure you know where that is. I am very seriously thinking about getting the permit for my CDL. I know that I can't get my license because I don't know how to drive standard although I have been showed twice while my friend needed a DD. I did very well, but need TONS of practice. With practice I am sure I can pass the test. Thank you all for your help and guidance as I do truly appreciate it. I will hopefully become a real man one of these days and learn standard. I have been wanting to, but didn't know anyone with one.


----------



## epicklein22

Wiredp said:


> I believe that I have seen your trucks. I live in Pittsfield near the rotary. I am sure you know where that is. I am very seriously thinking about getting the permit for my CDL. I know that I can't get my license because I don't know how to drive standard although I have been showed twice while my friend needed a DD. I did very well, but need TONS of practice. With practice I am sure I can pass the test. Thank you all for your help and guidance as I do truly appreciate it. I will hopefully become a real man one of these days and learn standard. I have been wanting to, but didn't know anyone with one.



Definitely get your CDL. Class B is all you need. You can get into a school for a little over a grand and they will teach yo everything, or you can get the books and study up. I am gonna go for mine this summer. I have talked to a few people that took the test around here. Flatbed with an AUTOMATIC. Sounds pretty good to me. Standard shift is something that comes with practice. Those diesel trucks aren't hard to learn on besides finding gears.


----------



## clearance

tree MDS said:


> Use em to get through winter, then go do residential and see what real treework is about. Thats what I would do anyway.



Nice insult. I would like to see you climb up above a three phase and remove overhang. An energized three phase that is. Residential, wow, the danger, I mean you might rip down an eavestrough if you let a branch drop onto it, attached to the tree even. Try that with a powerline.


----------



## tree MDS

Clearance I didnt mean to get you all riled up man. Its just that I know lewis well, I have had more than a few of thier old employees work here and one of my good friends works for them still. I know what goes on over there, most of those guys cant even tie knots. I had one of thier "top guys" come here for awhile last summer - that turned into such a nightmare I didnt even bother starting a "new help might have to go 3" thread. This guy had to put a snap cut on ash logs in order to chunk them down with the bucket - every cut (supposed to be making 18" firewood for the HO) a 27" piece of "firewood" ka..crack. man was that annoying.

I know there are some good ones dude, calm down.


----------



## Wiredp

I find it hard to be calm when I get calls from school loan repayment companies too often for my liking. It is also that in some ways I am regretting taking the job I have now because I keep wondering if it would be better to be on unemployment because I know there are ways of getting them to pay for trainings although I do not know if that would apply to this industry. I just can't bring myself to do it because I never want to be unemployed. I can suceed my current job it is just the fact that I want to be outside again. I generally just want to move. I have applied for a few things in MD, some things in Pittsfield area, and some stuff in the Boston area.

This has nothing to do with my job search just a little curiosity. On my way home today on the pike, I saw a tree company near the entrance to 291. Does anyone know the name?

I just want to wish everyone a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Years in case I don't get the chance.


----------



## ropensaddle

clearance said:


> Nice insult. I would like to see you climb up above a three phase and remove overhang. An energized three phase that is. Residential, wow, the danger, I mean you might rip down an eavestrough if you let a branch drop onto it, attached to the tree even. Try that with a powerline.



Having been over three phase removing overhang for years and doing residential I actually can form an opinion. First both are a profession imo
and valuable to our society. One differance is; when you tear that gutter
off you have to fix it out of your pocket. That is a benefit of learning the
basic climbing from a large corporation such as big O or yellow and brown
so that when you make a mistake they can pay its' costs. I have not had
one claim ever but have had some minor repairs to fences etc. I have also
got one loose on the lines before and yes it was scary but I was out of the
path of least resistance so was unharmed,it did drop the fuse because I could not get it off with my pruner rated for the job. Many meet their end 
by panic and cutting the limb loose with a saw which is conductible and can
put you directly in the path of amperage! The tree is conductible also if
however you are positioned above the limb energized you should not be
subjected to voltage and I cautiously say should not because power is
a strange foe. Oh and that is only if you do not make contact
with the energized limb and please don't try it as it was merely
said to prevent panic if you are in this situation. It also was to
give someone removing over hang the idea to get above it if possible to avoid completing the circuit!


----------



## ropensaddle

Wiredp said:


> I find it hard to be calm when I get calls from school loan repayment companies too often for my liking. It is also that in some ways I am regretting taking the job I have now because I keep wondering if it would be better to be on unemployment because I know there are ways of getting them to pay for trainings although I do not know if that would apply to this industry. I just can't bring myself to do it because I never want to be unemployed. I can suceed my current job it is just the fact that I want to be outside again. I generally just want to move. I have applied for a few things in MD, some things in Pittsfield area, and some stuff in the Boston area.
> 
> This has nothing to do with my job search just a little curiosity. On my way home today on the pike, I saw a tree company near the entrance to 291. Does anyone know the name?
> 
> I just want to wish everyone a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Years in case I don't get the chance.



Look I don't know your age but lets say 20, if you are that age and teachable and wondering if this is the career for you? I will suggest you follow your heart and do what you feel is in your best interest. Having said that I would suggest staying in school until you achieve a BS at least because it seems more valuable than thirty years service with corporations these days. It is not but they seem to promote a college boy more than any experiance level to the detriment of man- kind!


----------



## lxt

ropensaddle said:


> Look I don't know your age but lets say 20, if you are that age and teachable and wondering if this is the career for you? I will suggest you follow your heart and do what you feel is in your best interest. Having said that I would suggest staying in school until you achieve a BS at least because it seems more valuable than thirty years service with corporations these days. It is not but they seem to promote a college boy more than any experiance level to the detriment of man- kind!



#1 that rope.

as for the line clearance/Residential debate... Line clearance is the more dangerous of the 2, however residential is more phsically demanding! personally I would rather have a contract myself doing Line work!! 


LXT..........


----------



## clearance

tree MDS said:


> Clearance I didnt mean to get you all riled up man. Its just that I know lewis well, I have had more than a few of thier old employees work here and one of my good friends works for them still. I know what goes on over there, most of those guys cant even tie knots. I had one of thier "top guys" come here for awhile last summer - that turned into such a nightmare I didnt even bother starting a "new help might have to go 3" thread. This guy had to put a snap cut on ash logs in order to chunk them down with the bucket - every cut (supposed to be making 18" firewood for the HO) a 27" piece of "firewood" ka..crack. man was that annoying.
> 
> I know there are some good ones dude, calm down.



I get touchy about the slagging us utility guys get, for good reason. Anyways, no offence and a Merry Christmas to you.


----------



## tree MDS

clearance said:


> I get touchy about the slagging us utility guys get, for good reason. Anyways, no offence and a Merry Christmas to you.



Merry Christmas to you as well clearance - you utility line hacker!

Kidding! Kidding, lol. Happy holidays!


----------



## ropensaddle

clearance said:


> I get touchy about the slagging us utility guys get, for good reason. Anyways, no offence and a Merry Christmas to you.



Hey what you need is a rep I mean someone willing to go out on a limb get in their face and speak up for you guys! I would be delighted to do so:angel:
Of course I need a living from it:Eye: Awaiting nomination lol.


----------



## ropensaddle

lxt said:


> #1 that rope.
> 
> as for the line clearance/Residential debate... Line clearance is the more dangerous of the 2, however residential is more phsically demanding! personally I would rather have a contract myself doing Line work!!
> 
> 
> LXT..........



Some times its' more dangerous in residential when removing a large technical takedown of course I have done those for power as well when I was danger tree expert at the job before working for myself. I would love a contract to trim power steady work would really help my suffering business.


----------



## clearance

ropensaddle said:


> Hey what you need is a rep I mean someone willing to go out on a limb get in their face and speak up for you guys! I would be delighted to do so:angel:
> Of course I need a living from it:Eye: Awaiting nomination lol.



Its a thankless task, as you may already know. You can't win, they hate you for cutting pos trees down, and cry and mew when the pos trees they pressured the utility into saving rip down the line and they got no power.

Merry Christmas Rope.


----------



## ropensaddle

clearance said:


> Its a thankless task, as you may already know. You can't win, they hate you for cutting pos trees down, and cry and mew when the pos trees they pressured the utility into saving rip down the line and they got no power.
> 
> Merry Christmas Rope.



Merry Christmas clearance yeah I know the scoop, my boss that retired before I quit was a stand up sob though and it made a huge differance. The chicken poop that took his place was heading to fist city with me fast and rather than put my wife in a bad position I quit. I sometimes truly regret that decision but I am now exploring different opportunities back in the sector!


----------



## treemanb

*Lewis*

I work for Lewis, I run a three man climbing crew in western MA. The GF's in this area are all really good and really care about their guys!!!! If you are looking to learn about arboriculture this is not the place to learn it. But we are part of union IBEW local 42 in western MA. we get a Lot of overtime and the work load is pretty laid back. The pay is good and out of the bigger utility tree companies Lewis is the best. I have worked with them all. If you are looking for stable work, Lewis is a good choice. If you have the chance to stay in school, DO IT!!!!!!! give me a call if you have any questions about lewis, i can probably hook you up with a job, or give you more info 

Merry X-MAS

Jeff B
508-572-2013


----------



## Wiredp

When I went to college, I did not know what I wanted to do. I came out with a BA in History. I took it because it was something that I didn't feel I knew enough about. That is the same reason I am interested in tree work. I know there are many aspects of this job that I want to learn. I respect people with all kinds of knowledge and would like to have half as much as many people that I meet. I am a person that likes steady work and have liked the residential work that I have helped with. I have read in posts on here that big companies are the way to go when you are starting out as they offer you good opportunities, is this true? I would like to work as a groundman for a little while and hopefully learn to climb, would that be possible working for Lewis or is there no real chance of advancement or learning? I really like that you guys do emergency response work because helping people is something that I do enjoy.

treemanb
Where does Lewis work out of in Western Mass? I know I have seen your trucks in Lee, but just on the street. How have you guys been dealing with the ice storm work?


Merry Christmas to all and to all a good night.

Thanks
Pete


----------



## ropensaddle

Wiredp said:


> When I went to college, I did not know what I wanted to do. I came out with a BA in History. I took it because it was something that I didn't feel I knew enough about. That is the same reason I am interested in tree work. I know there are many aspects of this job that I want to learn. I respect people with all kinds of knowledge and would like to have half as much as many people that I meet. I am a person that likes steady work and have liked the residential work that I have helped with. I have read in posts on here that big companies are the way to go when you are starting out as they offer you good opportunities, is this true? I would like to work as a groundman for a little while and hopefully learn to climb, would that be possible working for Lewis or is there no real chance of advancement or learning? I really like that you guys do emergency response work because helping people is something that I do enjoy.
> 
> treemanb
> Where does Lewis work out of in Western Mass? I know I have seen your trucks in Lee, but just on the street. How have you guys been dealing with the ice storm work?
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas to all and to all a good night.
> 
> Thanks
> Pete



Yes you will learn some basics for line maintenance climbing mostly spur climbing and usually with basic climb gear. I always ticked me off that those
big outfits are so cheap with tools. I started with the big o in 84 and they
bought xl homies and if you were lucky echo 550 and your issued climb 
gear were only basics a buckstrap,three strand climb rope,pole pruner,
one rope snap and less than state of the art spurs. They did teach body thrusting without spurs and footlock but no one actually used the 
techniques much. You had a paint bucket and I was never more happy 
when that practice faded. They also issued a fanno handsaw & scabbord
payed the going rate not one cent more,had no benefits other than the
gold watch after thirty years service and were a bunch of nazi's. It is
ok to start but as far as truly learning arborist work you will have to
educate and likely equip yourself if you want extras like gcrs,porta wrap
carabiners, cambium savers,loopie and whoopie slings,arborist blocks etc.
They will not provide extras and I am uncertain if using your own gear
would create a insurance problem. This was my experiance with all the
line clearance companies yours may be different! Opportunities can be
had but unless your related to upper management it gets tougher after
reaching foreman level. Having been a foreman some twenty years you
will expect to make general foreman and find it is not your experiance,
ability,work record that holds you back it is cousin Bob,nephew Joe
etc.


----------



## lxt

treemanb said:


> I work for Lewis, I run a three man climbing crew in western MA. The GF's in this area are all really good and really care about their guys!!!! If you are looking to learn about arboriculture this is not the place to learn it. But we are part of union IBEW local 42 in western MA. we get a Lot of overtime and the work load is pretty laid back. The pay is good and out of the bigger utility tree companies Lewis is the best. I have worked with them all. If you are looking for stable work, Lewis is a good choice. If you have the chance to stay in school, DO IT!!!!!!! give me a call if you have any questions about lewis, i can probably hook you up with a job, or give you more info
> 
> Merry X-MAS
> 
> Jeff B
> 508-572-2013




How long have you worked for Lewis? & How long have you been in utility Line clearance?...............Cause if you think Lewis is the best outta all of line clearance, well lets just say by that post right there one would think you have less than 10yrs!!


LXT...........


----------



## ropensaddle

lxt said:


> How long have you worked for Lewis? & How long have you been in utility Line clearance?...............Cause if you think Lewis is the best outta all of line clearance, well lets just say by that post right there one would think you have less than 10yrs!!
> 
> 
> LXT...........



My bet would be Davy best to work with and the big o largest or at least was the largest but hold your cheeks tightly if you indeed work for them! :monkey:


----------



## treemanb

lxt said:


> How long have you worked for Lewis? & How long have you been in utility Line clearance?...............Cause if you think Lewis is the best outta all of line clearance, well lets just say by that post right there one would think you have less than 10yrs!!
> 
> 
> LXT...........



I didn't say they were the best at line clearance, I said out of the bigger companies they are the best to work FOR. and this is strictly my opinion. They seem to care the most about their employees (out of the big companies that i have worked with) and they have the highest wages in my area whcih is western MA. 

If you work for lewis and really want to learn how to climb (with spikes) then you will learn there very quickly. Very few of the climbers can rope climb, i am one of the few because i did residential for a while. 

We work all over the place, we don't really have a home base, we just travel to where the work is, as a climber they let me take my work pick up home with me, so i pick up my groundmen in the mornings and head to wherever we are working. 

We are pretty much done with the emergency work in western ma, now we are sweeping all the towns for hazards, we have been working 7 days a week 16 hour days since the storm hit. 

let me know if you have any other questions


----------



## lxt

treemanb said:


> I didn't say they were the best at line clearance, I said out of the bigger companies they are the best to work FOR. and this is strictly my opinion. They seem to care the most about their employees (out of the big companies that i have worked with) and they have the highest wages in my area whcih is western MA.
> 
> If you work for lewis and really want to learn how to climb (with spikes) then you will learn there very quickly. Very few of the climbers can rope climb, i am one of the few because i did residential for a while.
> 
> We work all over the place, we don't really have a home base, we just travel to where the work is, as a climber they let me take my work pick up home with me, so i pick up my groundmen in the mornings and head to wherever we are working.
> 
> We are pretty much done with the emergency work in western ma, now we are sweeping all the towns for hazards, we have been working 7 days a week 16 hour days since the storm hit.
> 
> let me know if you have any other questions




You are what we would consider a company "BunBoy", taking home work PU and making sure the men have a ride to work!!! unheard of...unless you pucker up!

SOoooo you have how many years?

Ropes agree with ya....I think Davey offers the best work enviroment, but if you kiss but then any of the companies will love ya!!

LEWIS..............is by far not the best company to work for!! I worked for em, I know!!



LXT.............


----------



## treemanb

lxt said:


> You are what we would consider a company "BunBoy", taking home work PU and making sure the men have a ride to work!!! unheard of...unless you pucker up!
> 
> SOoooo you have how many years?
> 
> Ropes agree with ya....I think Davey offers the best work enviroment, but if you kiss but then any of the companies will love ya!!
> 
> LEWIS..............is by far not the best company to work for!! I worked for em, I know!!
> 
> 
> 
> LXT.............



A "bunboy" for helping my groundmen save some money on the driving when i have the company truck to take home? I thought i was just being nice. Sometimes I have them meet me at a half way point if they are way out of the way
but this is the way it works at lewis, climbers take the trucks home, and meet their crew somewhere convenient to go to work. If their house is close, i have no problem picking them up. 

The kid asked how Lewis was to work for in western MA. I don't see how your post is relevant to this thread, if you really want to start an online insult fight, pm me and i'll make sure you get yours


----------



## lxt

LOL, treemanb....the fact of the matter is....anyone on here who has worked for Lewis knows better!!, #2 taking the trucks home is what the company suck Azzez get to do.........so sprout if the shoe fits!, #3 how many Yrs do you have? cause truth be told when you have the time most of us do then you will truly know!!

Im easy to PM too!

LXT................


----------



## treemanb

lxt said:


> LOL, treemanb....the fact of the matter is....anyone on here who has worked for Lewis knows better!!, #2 taking the trucks home is what the company suck Azzez get to do.........so sprout if the shoe fits!, #3 how many Yrs do you have? cause truth be told when you have the time most of us do then you will truly know!!
> 
> Im easy to PM too!
> 
> LXT................



Every climbing crew takes their trucks home with them, special or not, thats how it works. And in my area i have worked for Davey, and worked with Asplundh and out of the three in my area Lewis is by far the better company work for in my opinion.


----------



## lxt

treemanb said:


> Every climbing crew takes their trucks home with them, special or not, thats how it works. And in my area i have worked for Davey, and worked with Asplundh and out of the three in my area Lewis is by far the better company work for in my opinion.




Ok, your opinion....anywhere else guys do not get to take trucks home!!! the insurance risks are to great & any company worth their own knows this! if this is why you feel they are a good company.....you got the wrong idea of what a good company is, AGAIN LEWIS IS FAR FROM A GOOD COMPANY!

they are a sneaky, stab you in the back & opportunistic in ways that make the other tree companies look like saints, key to it is knowing how each company works & I know how Lewis works!

wait till your time comes & they take away the keys....right now you are being used as a safe haven cause they cant find anywhere to park the trucks, probably from screwing over the lot owners(done many times)!!


good luck & be safe!


LXT...........


----------



## treemanb

lxt said:


> Ok, your opinion....anywhere else guys do not get to take trucks home!!! the insurance risks are to great & any company worth their own knows this! if this is why you feel they are a good company.....you got the wrong idea of what a good company is, AGAIN LEWIS IS FAR FROM A GOOD COMPANY!
> 
> they are a sneaky, stab you in the back & opportunistic in ways that make the other tree companies look like saints, key to it is knowing how each company works & I know how Lewis works!
> 
> wait till your time comes & they take away the keys....right now you are being used as a safe haven cause they cant find anywhere to park the trucks, probably from screwing over the lot owners(done many times)!!
> 
> 
> good luck & be safe!
> 
> 
> LXT...........




I appreciate your warnings, if the time comes when i see that happening to their own employees i promise to report it here so you can say i told you so. 

but for the time being, my GF in western MA has proven many times that he really cares about his workers and does everything in his power to make sure we are happy and most of all SAFE. 
and im not saying it is impossible for the comapny to screw over their employees but because we are part of a union, it provides us with some protection. and again; im not saying that unions are the greatest, they have their positives and negatives. 
Every company i have worked for small and big has had its ups and downs to it and so far i have found Lewis to be alright to work for. The management does a decent job and all the foremen of the climbing crews are knowledgeable and decent tree workers (can't say the same for the bucket crews) but In all honesty the climbing crews are treated very different from the bucket crews (at least in my area) Again, this is just my opinion from being a climber at Lewis in the western MA area.


----------



## ropensaddle

treemanb said:


> I appreciate your warnings, if the time comes when i see that happening to their own employees i promise to report it here so you can say i told you so.
> 
> but for the time being, my GF in western MA has proven many times that he really cares about his workers and does everything in his power to make sure we are happy and most of all SAFE.
> and im not saying it is impossible for the comapny to screw over their employees but because we are part of a union, it provides us with some protection. and again; im not saying that unions are the greatest, they have their positives and negatives.
> Every company i have worked for small and big has had its ups and downs to it and so far i have found Lewis to be alright to work for. The management does a decent job and all the foremen of the climbing crews are knowledgeable and decent tree workers (can't say the same for the bucket crews) but In all honesty the climbing crews are treated very different from the bucket crews (at least in my area) Again, this is just my opinion from being a climber at Lewis in the western MA area.



Well sure they are going to pat your back as a climbing crew but when you
finally realize that those bucket guys make the same and some more than 
you do, well then; it becomes easy to see why


----------



## lxt

Treemanb, every company treats its climbing crew as if they were gold....cause no one wants to do that part of tree work anymore, I was in a union while employed at Lewis too our bucket crews climbed (usually mine).

It just depended on how much kissing you did as to what part of the circuit you worked, I didnt kiss...so I got rear easements with occasional street work, fun stuff!!

you seem young & im not bustin ya here, just have seen alot of young guys put on a pedestal to keep them!! I just talked to a buddy of mine who is alot younger than me 26-27yrs old, BTW im 39 & he`s fed up with company bouncing, asplundh to Davey to Nelson, etc... every time he has to prove himself, gets a pat on the back to keep him & then Bam....contracts over C ya later!

this field has a way of using, abusing & letting go!! I wouldnt say I told ya so! I would want to know that you didnt fall for it & moved on!!

either way.........always watch your back cause someone will rat on ya thinking they`ll move up & get a feather in their cap, LOL...usually only to be taken away by someone else doing it to them.


LXT................


----------



## ropensaddle

lxt said:


> Treemanb, every company treats its climbing crew as if they were gold....cause no one wants to do that part of tree work anymore, I was in a union while employed at Lewis too our bucket crews climbed (usually mine).
> 
> It just depended on how much kissing you did as to what part of the circuit you worked, I didnt kiss...so I got rear easements with occasional street work, fun stuff!!
> 
> you seem young & im not bustin ya here, just have seen alot of young guys put on a pedestal to keep them!! I just talked to a buddy of mine who is alot younger than me 26-27yrs old, BTW im 39 & he`s fed up with company bouncing, asplundh to Davey to Nelson, etc... every time he has to prove himself, gets a pat on the back to keep him & then Bam....contracts over C ya later!
> 
> this field has a way of using, abusing & letting go!! I wouldnt say I told ya so! I would want to know that you didnt fall for it & moved on!!
> 
> either way.........always watch your back cause someone will rat on ya thinking they`ll move up & get a feather in their cap, LOL...usually only to be taken away by someone else doing it to them.
> 
> 
> LXT................



Yep it's why I friggin absolutely hate corporate. I managed to last 13 years
and did my job well. The power company really liked me and my work and
my honesty but my company bosses tried to get dirt on me the whole time
because they felt threatened that their bosses liked me. It was great until
the old boss retired and some new azz kisser came in, my old boss would
pull up and we would be taking a break and I would laugh and say, ya 
caught us f-ing off. He would laugh and say your not a liar but he also
could tell by looking we had done a days work. The new guy was just
a dip chit apprentice lineman, nephew to a high ranking office worker
and he new I applied for the position and said what I felt about line
men applying to supervise tree operations and since I left they have,
ruined a brand new bucket truck, partially burned a house down etc.
Many other things, smashed one employee under a log he lived though.


----------



## woodchopper

treemanb said:


> let me know if you have any other questions


I've been driving trucks for a living for quite a few years. Up until recently my second job was hauling bark mulch and chips. I just got laid-off and was considering getting back into tree work until the economy turned around. I'm in the South Shore and alot of the tree companies around here pay squat and have no health insurance because they are non-union. Do you know of any tree companies around here that are worth working for and what do they start climbers out at ? Thanks.



lxt said:


> either way.........always watch your back cause someone will rat on ya thinking they`ll move up & get a feather in their cap, LOL...usually only to be taken away by someone else doing it to them.
> .


Sounds just like the trucking business. Must be backstabbers in all the trades ?


----------



## mckeetree

treemanb said:


> Every climbing crew takes their trucks home with them, special or not, thats how it works. And in my area i have worked for Davey, and worked with Asplundh and out of the three in my area Lewis is by far the better company work for in my opinion.



Hmmmmmm.


----------



## Wiredp

*Class 2A Hoisting License*

Thank you to all that have responded to these posts as I do appreciate it. I have taken some of the advice and am preparing to take my CDL type B permit test. I know that I should get the air brake endorsement, but are there any others that would be useful for arboricultural purposes? I have seen some job postings in the past that request not only a CDL type B, but a 2A Hoisting License. Who is responsible for authorizing that type of license as I do not find much information about it . If it is done by the registry, would that be something I should do at the same time as my CDL B Permit and Air Brakes Permit. I have been going through the study guide in preparation, but will be going over it a few more times before I take the test so in the mean time any guidance you can provide would be further appreciated as I respect the experience and knowledge that members of this site provide to me.


----------



## 74craig

I would get your combination rite away,you'll be glad you did later.


----------



## ropensaddle

74craig said:


> I would get your combination rite away,you'll be glad you did later.



Yup get the class A and air endorsement that way you can tote a 
bush hog on a 20 ton trailer.


----------



## Thillmaine

*Mass Companies*

Class B is a waste of time. Get an A. Mass is a ##### to get a CDL in, I got mine there...State troopers are the ones who give the test, and its the hardest stae in the country to get a CDL. D and B SUCKS, dont work for them unless you want to waste your time. Maltby out of Stoughton, Cicoria (sp?) somehwere on trhe north shore, Mayer Tree, also on the north shore, all good companies top look into. I used to work for Hartney Greymont, in Needham, a great company, I have nothing but great things top say about it. Not many removals, but high quality ornamental and Large tree pruning as well as a variety of other horticultural services. Try them if you want to work for a preservation based company. Oh, also Dillon Tree is out of Shrewsbury or Worcester...


----------



## DK_stihl

*Cdl*



Thillmaine said:


> Class B is a waste of time. Get an A. Mass is a ##### to get a CDL in, I got mine there...State troopers are the ones who give the test, and its the hardest stae in the country to get a CDL. D and B SUCKS, dont work for them unless you want to waste your time. Maltby out of Stoughton, Cicoria (sp?) somehwere on trhe north shore, Mayer Tree, also on the north shore, all good companies top look into. I used to work for Hartney Greymont, in Needham, a great company, I have nothing but great things top say about it. Not many removals, but high quality ornamental and Large tree pruning as well as a variety of other horticultural services. Try them if you want to work for a preservation based company. Oh, also Dillon Tree is out of Shrewsbury or Worcester...



I got mine in NY, "B" first then "A" with "O" restriction. I do have air, towing & tanker endorsements. No one helped me, I had to learn everything on my own, but I think that I learned better that way. I don't have a true "A", but mine will let me do everything that I need to. Not many tree companies have semis, but many have tag alongs over 10000#.


----------



## ropensaddle

DK_stihl said:


> I got mine in NY, "B" first then "A" with "O" restriction. I do have air, towing & tanker endorsements. No one helped me, I had to learn everything on my own, but I think that I learned better that way. I don't have a true "A", but mine will let me do everything that I need to. Not many tree companies have semis, but many have tag alongs over 10000#.



And here 10001 tow along will make you in the A bracket.


----------



## Raymond

*Most of us started out with line clearance work*

You'll be fine, just practice falling asleep for 30 minutes at lunch time and get you a video poker game for your lunchbox and you'll be fine.

But seriously go residential trimming before long. :chainsawguy:


----------

